# 66 owners - is there a seal between the body and the taillight cover?



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I know there is a foam gasket between the taillight LENS and the body.

I'd like to know if there is supposed to be a seal on the other side of the body - between the taillight COVER and the body.

There seems to be a 1/2" channel on the rear tail panel around both taillights.

??


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

torpedo51 said:


> I know there is a foam gasket between the taillight LENS and the body.
> 
> I'd like to know if there is supposed to be a seal on the other side of the body - between the taillight COVER and the body.
> 
> ...


no there isnt


----------

